# Is dragging a dog by its collar normal?



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Is this normal? Mungo's future puppy school teacher called him trou du cul - which is exceedingly rude and Probably best not to translate here (i suspect the forum rules wd be broken) and then dragged the poor little thing by his collar across the puppy school field for about 2 -3 metres. His crime: he wouldn't come when called. He was too excited seeing all the other puppies and as puppy-in-chief (at 6 months he was the oldest there) he was paying his troops a visit! He really was: walking from dog to dog and saying hello! He was so smiley and just being sweet We were told not to fetch them and just call them - hence my inactivity. I was calling him mind you. She's his teacher from next week when he goes to bigger puppy group. Not wild about that... And any tips on how to make them come when called wd be appreciated.. It's 50:50 at the moment.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I would be looking for another school. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Unfortunately we're not spoilt for choice. And its great opportunity for him to mix with the other dogs. I think I'll have to make it clear we don't do that next time - to her, and not Mungo!  Thank you - I didn't think it was right.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

You should never drag your dog. This trainer obviously isn't a very good one. Come has to be a positive thing cause if it's associated with something negative then the dog won't want to come.

In my training classes the trainer would get us to use a treat make the dog sniff it and he would hold the dog in place while we walked away from it. Then we would give the come command and Molly would come running to me.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

How rude. If a trainer had called my dog that in any language I'd have be a bit peeved! Who calls a paying clients dog that?! 
Ideally a trainer should be helping you improve Mungos recall using positive reinforcement, so all treats and praise for returning when asked... no dragging required. Training needs to be fun for Mungo so I'd change trainer!


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely - Totally rude! I was peeved but only later - I was too shocked at first. And part of me was thinking well maybe she knows what she's doing since she is the trainer. I think I will change. Living on the border I can go in Germany - where the people tend to be more laid back. Without wanting to make a generalisation, the People at my current school keep shouting at their dogs, they pull their dogs away from other dogs - so no socialisation. They're just always so impatient with them. All you hear from the field is No, no,no, bad dog, bad dog and yank on the lead. Always thought I'd keep him away from that type of treatment at the club but when the trainer does it to him, it becomes more difficult. His first trainer wasn't like that - she's from the positive reinforcement school.


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

I will definitely step up on the treats to get him to come back. But he's a wee bit if sthg else is more interesting he's not going to come at the moment. Hope it gets easier as he gets older!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope you find some training classes where positive reinforcement is encouraged. Happy dogs work better than scared ones.
Would love to see some more pics of Mungo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

If anyone dragged my dog I would need bail money 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Siobhan I think you should trust your instincts. It didn't seen right to you and I think you should leave and tell the teacher why first. Poor little Mungo he is so adorable. Cockapoos are very intelligent and he will obey and want to please you if you show patience and positive reinforcement.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you never drag a dog anywhere ever, ,i'm sorry i would find another trainer .ether that or drag her the same way haa haa


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you - he is adorable! Here are some recent photos of him - thanks to Kendal for the great description on how to add them. I hope it works! Totally agree with you - no dragging. At the time you're just a bit stunned, but as said I didn't feel happy with it at all. In fact I've not been happy for sometime with the general beat-your-dog up atmosphere coming from the other owners, and now if it's the trainers... (now I understand how the owners continued to shout at their dogs so unabashedly...). I've found another club in Germany, where I think the people will be much friendlier as well - so I hope it's better. 

Not that I want to add fuel to the fire re the people out here and their dogs - but on a walk with Mungo this morning, a lady tried to keep her dog away from Mungo by kicking her dog... and when I protested she said that that was how he would learn to listen to her... It's just another world. That said, I also meet people here who are very gentle with their dogs. Fingers crossed for the photos!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is lovely, positive training is definitely becoming the norm over here luckily, as my agility trainer was telling someone who is an oldschool gundog trainer, his methods get the dogs to work but the newer methods teach the dogs to want to work and do as they are told, it is not as fast a method but so much nicer to see them happy, not cowering.


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! He is a sweety.

That's what I think: maybe not as fast, but the dog stays happy, with a lovely smile on their face and a waggy tail! Nothing better!  it's coming over here but slowly.


----------

